# 3rd attempt at iui........first scan discovered a large cycst!



## ameheath (Oct 25, 2011)

hi,

i hope every1 had a nice xmas and new year!!!

we had  first scan yesterday and dscovered a large cycst my fertility specialist instantly said we cant start, but after some thought se said we would go ahead with it and alsoup the dosage of drugs im on! 

im soo confused on how to feel, excited as sh has upped the drugs...could lead to more eggs! but scared because of the cycst growing etc! but ultimately scared because tis is our 3rd attempt and if this fails we only have 1 cycle left!

has any one else been in the same/similar situation??

cheers 

ame
xx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya Ameheath,

I can't really offer you any advice - however a close friend of mine recently had a natural BFP, she then experienced a slight amount of bleeding and went to the hospital to get it checked out; turns out she had a cyst growing along with the baby which is pefectly fine - I can't remember what was actually said to her but either way the cyst would be fine to grow along with the baby and wouldn't harm it etc...

The point of my story was that if you fall pregnant within this cycle -  having a cyst isn't an 'ideal' situation however should still be ok with a growing beanie!  Wishing you lots of luck   xxx


----------



## ameheath (Oct 25, 2011)

Ladyg 

Thanks for replying. Im just so confused to wether get excited or not..even if im slightly wasting my chance. I have a family member who like me has pcos and she is able to concieve and she too grows a cycst with every baby she had and its never interfered with either her or baby, but  what i guess im stressin at is wehter havin a large cycst already will stop me from concieving,!


----------

